# My update (late starter)



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

Hello everyone!Since I seem to be so called "late starter" and have got great help and encouragements from you (especially from Marilyn and Angry Optimist) several times here, today I would like to report about the improvement which I finally began to notice these days.IÂ´m on the day 95 and it was 10 days ago when I took Imodium last time. When I started MikeÂ´s program, I was on Imodium every day. The frequency I needed to take Imodium came to reduce gradually, but I used to need to take it at least around twice a week even during the time I followed MikeÂ´s program. But yesterday when I looked at my IBS-diary, I noticed that I had not taken Imodium for the last 10 days, itÂ´s an incredible change for me and I just couldnÂ´t believe my eyes!!I have even noticed a great change when it comes to how I feel and think about IBS, especially when IÂ´m at the University. Before, I always had to go to the bathroom at least twice just before the class would start (for just in case, even though I had been on my bathroom several times at home just when I would leave the house) and was worried all the time with the thought what if I began to feel that I needed to go to the bathroom again during the class etc, but during the recent days, I didnÂ´t think about the bathroom at all and went to the classroom straight away. I even didnÂ´t think about the bathroom during the class and I felt really, really happy after the classes. ItÂ´s like as if I have got new confidence that I can make it without thinking of bathroom and D all the time.Even though I now finally began to able to see improvements, I still have false signals which bother me from time to time. And my goal is to be D-free for a long time, so I will continue with MikeÂ´s program even after finishing my 100 days, which will occur within a week.I have even contacted Mike and asked what I should do next, and he suggested to go back to the day 68, which was a good way for late starters to continue improving the symptoms.IÂ´m sorry that this message has been so long, but I just wanted to tell you about my late improvements and thank you for your all kind help!! IÂ´ll report about my improvements again in the near future!!Even though I canÂ´t write comments here as often as I want (due to my hard studies...), I read the threads here often and I have to say that I LOVE this BB and you all warm and kind people!!!







PS: I really enjoyed reading Marilyns comment on "mind-armies" (in an other thread)! That was a great information and I printed it out so that I can read it as often as I can


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This is super Aurora - thank you so very much for sharing this! I will add it to the success thread as it is encouraging to others.Your improvement was way faster than mine was - took me three times through the program, so you should be very happy with seeing as much progress as you have before even finishing!And - this is for Brett - Mike gives Aurora a good suggestion - going back to day 68 - thanks for posting that here, as many times folks need a bit of a booster to keep those postives going after completion, and this is another way to do it if you want a bit of structure, rather than listening to favorite sessions as desired...Yay!!! ((((HUGS))) to you and many good wishes for continued healing - and again, thanks for sharing - this is such wonderful news and will keep the others in good spirits for hope...And also, thank you for your kind words - hope your studies go well - I remember how it can be!Thank you!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Aurora, this is awesome news! Congratulations on your success (isn't it great







?). I hope for your continued healing and good luck with your studies!


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Aurora, this is great news!!! You must have responded really fast! To already be reducing your immodium. Isn't it interesting how, once a symptom is gone, or a habit is gone, we don't think of it till it's been many days gone? And then it makes us so HAPPY--like your 10 days without immodium. You're doing GREAT and I'm so glad to hear it!!!


----------



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

Marilyn, Amy and Angry Otpimist, thank you for your warm congrats and encouragement!!!Even though I have been hopeful on the all way, it had happen quite often that I was a bit worried if I could get any positive effect from the program (considering the fact that I donÂ´t have English as my mother tongue and I was worried if my subconscious could take the suggestions and messages in English, worried what if I was one of the few persons who could not be hypnotised etc), so your support and encouragements have played a VERY important role for my improvement!







And I agree with Angry Optimist that itÂ´s very interesting that we donÂ´t think about the symptom or habit until many days have gone, even though the symptom and inconvenience had always been such a big part of our everyday lives.Before when I read articles on hypnotherapy where they said that people tended to tell themselves about the bad symptoms over and over again (even unconsciously), I had it difficult to relate to myself (I believe that I hadnÂ´t done this, as I really didnÂ´t like IBS and didnÂ´t want to live with that anymore), but now I know that I was wrong! No matter how I hated my IBS (like anybody else who have IBS) I did tell myself all the time (in the morning, before leaving the house etc) how my IBS would be and how I could get it through etc. I realized this firstly after when I noticed that I even didnÂ´t think about my bathroom visit at the University as I wrote above.And an other positive thing IÂ´ve got from MikeÂ´s program is that I have now become very interested in hypnotherapy and even other psychological matters (how people remember things and how memories can be changed as time passes and due to other surrounding factors etc). I am a law student and havenÂ´t been able to decide what I will write as my graduation thesis next year, but now I know that I want to write about something within the field "psychology in relation to the law and legal system". It feels as if I have now got new dimension to my studies!!!Again, thank you all and IÂ´ll keep listening to MikeÂ´s CDs for further improvements!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah for you. Glad to hear you are odin well from the tapes.Take careKAt


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

> quote:And an other positive thing IÂ´ve got from MikeÂ´s program is that I have now become very interested in hypnotherapy and even other psychological matters (how people remember things and how memories can be changed as time passes and due to other surrounding factors etc). I am a law student and havenÂ´t been able to decide what I will write as my graduation thesis next year, but now I know that I want to write about something within the field "psychology in relation to the law and legal system". It feels as if I have now got new dimension to my studies!!!


Ain't it great?  That will be pretty interesting, Aurora! I'll be looking forward to hearing what topic you choose!  and should I have any occasion to work in your country in future, will I be able to ask you particulars? [Hmm I should see if any doctors there need articles for medical journals edited. ]Congratulations, again!!!


----------



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

Aurora,I am soooooo happy for you! I am only on day 21 and this gives me so much hope. The cd's are so relaxing that I fall asleep almost every session. Where can I read about the mind armies? Pat


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Here ya go, Pat_H ~







http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/72210261/m/76210974---


----------



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

Thanks Marilyn!


----------



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

Angry Optimist, hahaha, that would be cool!!







I think that the topic will (probably) be something which has to do with the witnessesÂ´ and victimsÂ´ statements at court proceedings and the analyse of those statements as an evidence (especially when there is no other material evidence).I really hope that you can come here for a visit some day in the near future!! I can guide you around in Stockholm then







I recomend you to visit here during summer (June-August), itÂ´s very beautiful then!!


----------



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

Kat, thank you for your kind words! Take good care of yourself too!!







Pat, thank you for your congrats and comment! I became really glad to read that my story gave you much hope!! I myself needed much encouragements by othersÂ´ success stories, so IÂ´m very glad that I can now encourage even others. I do hope that you will soon get positive effects from MikeÂ´s program, which I am very sure about!







And I can add that I too fall asleep almost every session and before I was a bit worried about the effectiveness, but now I now that itÂ´s true that it really doesnÂ´t matter if you are awake or fall asleep during the sessions!


----------

